# Passengers who want to use 5 Stars as a tip . Supper annoying pax lately . Noticed ?



## Minneapolis uber captain. (Jan 9, 2015)

*It's really going down hill it looks like , am beginning to Notice pax are getting ruder by the day and hey don't u hate the ones that keep Repeating 5 stars am gonna give u 5 , I had so many of them do this .. End of trip passenger slams your doors and screams 5 stars , had few who ran errands on trip , go to bank, LIqour store etc who i had to wait for 5 to 10 minutes and hey at end of trip NO TIp but they just scream 5 STARS lol .. Guess what i Give this guys 1 STAR for this kinda of crap .. Keep yo 5 star and shove it is my response .. what do u guys think .. Seen this lately ? No tips for last 100 trips I have done . *


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> *It's really going down hill it looks like , am beginning to Notice pax are getting ruder by the day and hey don't u hate the ones that keep Repeating 5 stars am gonna give u 5 , I had so many of them do this .. End of trip passenger slams your doors and screams 5 stars , had few who ran errands on trip , go to bank, LIqour store etc who i had to wait for 5 to 10 minutes and hey at end of trip NO TIp but they just scream 5 STARS lol .. Guess what i Give this guys 1 STAR for this kinda of crap .. Keep yo 5 star and shove it is my response .. what do u guys think .. Seen this lately ? No tips for last 100 trips I have done . *


^^^ 
What you do is look back at them and say "See?.... One finger!". 
And then of course, you follow that up with a matching number of stars for the pax.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

Rude pax lately. Lots of 1 stars going out


----------



## Denouber (Jan 9, 2015)

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> *It's really going down hill it looks like , am beginning to Notice pax are getting ruder by the day and hey don't u hate the ones that keep Repeating 5 stars am gonna give u 5 , I had so many of them do this .. End of trip passenger slams your doors and screams 5 stars , had few who ran errands on trip , go to bank, LIqour store etc who i had to wait for 5 to 10 minutes and hey at end of trip NO TIp but they just scream 5 STARS lol .. Guess what i Give this guys 1 STAR for this kinda of crap .. Keep yo 5 star and shove it is my response .. what do u guys think .. Seen this lately ? No tips for last 100 trips I have done . *


Man I looking for a way out this shit ! The rudest pax seen on my life is Uber Pax they freaking sneaky cold bolded low lives ! They talk to you nice and rate you bad what a F humain being . And I don't how Uber come to all cities operating illegally and cities allow them to go above the law !! No body stop them .


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> *It's really going down hill it looks like , am beginning to Notice pax are getting ruder by the day and hey don't u hate the ones that keep Repeating 5 stars am gonna give u 5 , I had so many of them do this .. End of trip passenger slams your doors and screams 5 stars , had few who ran errands on trip , go to bank, LIqour store etc who i had to wait for 5 to 10 minutes and hey at end of trip NO TIp but they just scream 5 STARS lol .. Guess what i Give this guys 1 STAR for this kinda of crap .. Keep yo 5 star and shove it is my response .. what do u guys think .. Seen this lately ? No tips for last 100 trips I have done . *


Had a pax today who made me wait 4 mins when I arrived. Didn't know the address of the hole in the wall club she was heading to. Had to wait while she googled it. Then put the dome light on in the back almost the entire trip as we were on the freeway with the drunks so she could apply all her makeup.

Told me she used to be a cab driver in San Francisco 8 years ago. So should have known how annoying the waiting and dome light were.

Got out yelling at me what a nice smooth ride it was and as soon as she has time she'll 5 star me.

And I know what you're all wondering. Especially since she once drove a cab. The answer is no.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

picked up 2 drunk girls, to take them to a chris borwn concert. they *****ed about not playing the chris brown music while the ride, then when they got out, the girl slammed the door of my new honda accord so bad i was about to come out of the car and kicking her in the head. they got lucky because it was a 3.4% surge, otherwise i would throw them out at the bus stop.


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> picked up 2 drunk girls, to take them to a chris borwn concert. they *****ed about not playing the chris brown music while the ride, then when they got out, the girl slammed the door of my new honda accord so bad i was about to come out of the car and kicking her in the head. they got lucky because it was a 3.4% surge, otherwise i would throw them out at the bus stop.


After you hear the very first complaint, pull over to the first safe, well lit spot available and tell them to get out and call another car. Done.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

d-I-n-g-o , d-I-n-g-o,d-I-n-g-o, and dingo was his name


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Lidman said:


> d-I-n-g-o , d-I-n-g-o,d-I-n-g-o, and dingo was his name


Nice. The real flying dingo is my Australian Cattle Dog. She really does defy gravity. Best dog ever.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I hated dingo at first, but anyone who will continuously post something, and then immediately quote himself in a follow up post, right below his other post, agreeing with himself has my type of crazy!


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> I hated dingo at first, but anyone who will continuously post something, and then immediately quote himself in a follow up post, right below his other post, agreeing with himself has my type of crazy!


How in the world could you hate me? I'm as sweet as they come!


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> I hated dingo at first, but anyone who will continuously post something, and then immediately quote himself in a follow up post, right below his other post, agreeing with himself has my type of crazy!


Aw. Did I break one of your rules of the Internet?


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Reminds me of Seinfeld "Love the Drake" "Hate the Drake".... "Love the Dingo" , "Hate the Dingo".."The Dingo got your babee'


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> *It's really going down hill it looks like , am beginning to Notice pax are getting ruder by the day and hey don't u hate the ones that keep Repeating 5 stars am gonna give u 5 , I had so many of them do this .. End of trip passenger slams your doors and screams 5 stars , had few who ran errands on trip , go to bank, LIqour store etc who i had to wait for 5 to 10 minutes and hey at end of trip NO TIp but they just scream 5 STARS lol .. Guess what i Give this guys 1 STAR for this kinda of crap .. Keep yo 5 star and shove it is my response .. what do u guys think .. Seen this lately ? No tips for last 100 trips I have done . *


_When you give a 1 star,what do you tell Uber when they ask why you rated that person 1 star?_


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> How in the world could you hate me? I'm as sweet as they come!


Yeah, I initially though you were another deceived Uber newbie but yer comin' around with posts that say "dump them rude *****es off at the nearest bright spot." heh heh


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

flyingdingo said:


> How in the world could you hate me? I'm as sweet as they come!


POST # 11/@flyindingo: It is called
"Learning...the Hard Way".

One man's externalized Internal
Dialogue is Another Member's
"My Kinda Krazy" and A Third
Member's Report to Moderator of
Thread Hijacking by Misuse of Mul-
tiple Replies.

Thanks for your Service. Was my over-
hearing of a Jaded 2nd Lt. @Nellis AFB
using "...Air Farce" unique or just ano-
ther Usage of Military Slang, like the
"DILIGAF?" vanity plate I've seen on
a Beater Pickup, here, 
in Greater Naples?


----------



## flyingdingo (Feb 5, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 11/@flyindingo: It is called
> "Learning...the Hard Way".
> 
> One man's externalized Internal
> ...


Sounds like people on the same level as entitle Uber pax. Whatever.


----------



## Minneapolis uber captain. (Jan 9, 2015)

SDUberdriver said:


> _When you give a 1 star,what do you tell Uber when they ask why you rated that person 1 star?_


 They don't ask why u gave 1 star in my area .. Do they ask u that in your city ?


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

Ya I've gotten those ******bags that act like a 5 star is like a Christmas bonus or something

Tacky pieces of shit


----------



## biozon (Jan 6, 2015)

In my mind in current state (no option to enter a tip in the app) a 5 star IS a tip. However there is a huge difference in "I'll give you 5 stars" and "Great service, man! Here, I'm giving your 5 stars right now [shows the app to the driver, choose 5 stars and submit]". That's what I've done with all of my three Uber rides so far.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> They don't ask why u gave 1 star in my area .. Do they ask u that in your city ?


^^^
You say, "Pleeeeease, sir, more gruel. I have a Santander lease.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

This is so annoying when it happens. I just say something like
*"Aww shucks! So generous."
"Oh boy! You're too kind."*
I must get out of this business soon.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> They don't ask why u gave 1 star in my area .. Do they ask u that in your city ?


_Yup ,sure do_


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

5 stars is 5 stars. I'm happy either way.


----------



## Jen C (Apr 8, 2015)

I had a drunk offer me a $20 tip if I would show him my boobs. I didn't show my boobs and thus got no tip...but I did.give the guy a 1 star rating and will never allow him into my car again. It's idiots like him that really drive me mad. Have fun paying $40 for a cab from now on ya jerk!


----------



## gprimr1 (Mar 7, 2015)

Hope you reported him.


----------



## Jen C (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh and I've also had major issues with pax not being ready when I show up. After 5 minutes I start the trip (after making verbal contact). Then after 10 minutes I cancel the trip. I've missed out on surge pricing several times due to pax taking 15 minutes to finish a beer after I've arrived. Don't request if you aren't ready to go!


----------



## Jen C (Apr 8, 2015)

gprimr1 said:


> Hope you reported him.


Yes I reported him. Not sure what came of it.


----------



## Paxocalifragilistic (Apr 14, 2015)

If you want tips go drive a cab. Uber says no tips required, some drivers are refusing tips wtf do you expect?


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Jen C said:


> Oh and I've also had major issues with pax not being ready when I show up. After 5 minutes I start the trip (after making verbal contact). Then after 10 minutes I cancel the trip. I've missed out on surge pricing several times due to pax taking 15 minutes to finish a beer after I've arrived. Don't request if you aren't ready to go!


The most profitable thing for your mileage is to put on a stopwatch or time out five minutes when you arrive. As soon as five minutes have passed, hit "Cancel Trip", "Rider No-Show" and you'll make the better part of ten bucks right there on the spot. 
As far as the tips thing goes, I provide extras so I welcome people to show their appreciation.


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

Check the fee schedule in your area b/c the cancel fee is only $5 (4 after UBER 20%) in many areas. I still do this but factor in odds of trip length, demand, etc.



SgtMurphy said:


> The most profitable thing for your mileage is to put on a stopwatch or time out five minutes when you arrive. As soon as five minutes have passed, hit "Cancel Trip", "Rider No-Show" and you'll make the better part of ten bucks right there on the spot.


----------



## Wisecrackin MN (Mar 29, 2015)

Jen C said:


> Oh and I've also had major issues with pax not being ready when I show up. After 5 minutes I start the trip (after making verbal contact). Then after 10 minutes I cancel the trip. I've missed out on surge pricing several times due to pax taking 15 minutes to finish a beer after I've arrived. Don't request if you aren't ready to go!


I hate that too. I had a pax on the phone saying he was gonna need a few minutes. 5 min later I canceled the trip. While turning around he came out of bldg waving at me. So I rolled the window down and told him to request someone else as I drove away.


----------



## Oh My (Dec 26, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> I hate that too. I had a pax on the phone saying he was gonna need a few minutes. 5 min later I canceled the trip. While turning around he came out of bldg waving at me. So I rolled the window down and told him to request someone else as I drove away.


I tell them to holla back when they're READY to go. I used Uber 4 times as a rider before I was a driver and could not IMAGINE making a driver wait that long for me. At the time I didn't even know they were required to wait at all.


----------



## Go3Team (Aug 20, 2014)

Oh My said:


> I used Uber 4 times as a rider before I was a driver and could not IMAGINE making a driver wait that long for me. At the time I didn't even know they were required to wait at all.


5 stars for you!


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Obviously, some passengers have become quite savvy insofar as they have come to realize that they have you by the balls as far as their individual rating is concerned, so in retaliation (for lack of a better word), they give you 5 stars in lieu of a tip.... all the while knowing that you can't spend a "Star" over at Burger King, or at the Gas Giant Super Cut-Rate gas station to keep your vehicle running.... never mind the 50,000 mile old oil that's freezing up your turbo. LOL. 
Remember that Phazer setting on the old Star Trek first series where it would vaporize somebody?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

Wisecrackin MN said:


> I hate that too. I had a pax on the phone saying he was gonna need a few minutes. 5 min later I canceled the trip. While turning around he came out of bldg waving at me. So I rolled the window down and told him to request someone else as I drove away.


^^^
Been there done that. 
At that point, I would have asked him where he's going and tell him to re-request since you were right there if it was a good ride. 
At that point you had nothing to lose. 
Gotta say this. 
Over the last year, I've had the occasion to request cabs two times, and even tho I know that it will take them at least 30 mins to an hour to get here, I'm always ready when I make the call. 
I see no reason why the Uberjerks can't do the same thing. 
Get ready, and then make the call/text/UberApp. 
What's wrong with these people?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

biozon said:


> In my mind in current state (no option to enter a tip in the app) a 5 star IS a tip. However there is a huge difference in "I'll give you 5 stars" and "Great service, man! Here, I'm giving your 5 stars right now [shows the app to the driver, choose 5 stars and submit]". That's what I've done with all of my three Uber rides so far.


They want you to think that. The 5 star is basically to keep the driver "employed" by Uber. A 5 star shouldn't be a tip, 5 star is what we did for the rider. We arrived on time, we had a clean car, we drove safely, was pleasant and got them to their destination on time. We did all that to earn the 5 star for doing our normal behavior. A tip in cash is the rider being appreciative of the service we have given them. There is no app for tip and the rider knows this. Either they give a tip or ask how they can give a tip. Many drivers have a square reader that takes credit cards. No more excuses for non tips.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

gprimr1 said:


> 5 stars is 5 stars. I'm happy either way.


i know its sad but in a weird way ill take it , with all the stuffy snooty crowd and the drunks.


----------



## Cre (Apr 25, 2015)

Doesn't ending trip early mess up your insurance then?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

JeffB said:


> Here is the best way I know to get 5 stars. First of all, be friendly. Secondly, appear generous. About 0.2-0.3 miles before the completion of the ride, END THE TRIP and let the passenger see you do so. Immediately enter 5 stars for the rider but do not push submit. Allow the passenger to watch their 5 stars and a fixed price for the remainder of the trip. After the passenger has gotten out of your car change their rating appropriately and submit.


Never end ride early! You never know what can happen concerning an accident at that last .3 miles. While it is "smooth", I wait until they are out of my car before ending the ride. Just tell them "thanks for being a great rider and hope I can give you a ride in the future!" After they walk away and you now ended it, give them the stars they really deserve.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Wow! I never would complain about someone telling me they are giving me 5 Stars. If they want Chris Brown music I offer them the AUX cable to play their own. What driver pulls away from a ride that wants a minute or two? It will take longer to get to the next ping. What I am seeing from this post is some Uber drivers don't understand the concept of customer service, much less know how to provide it. Are the PAX the problem, or the Uber driver's attitude? No one drives Uber because they are rich and need amusement. WTF, over?
Of course Lidman adds his two cents singing Dingo, what a putz.
We are here because we need money to pay the rent. Do what is necessary to pay the freaking rent. Be nice, make some money until you get a real job. The PAX have the money you need. Where do you think the $$ comes from?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> Wow! I never would complain about someone telling me they are giving me 5 Stars. If they want Chris Brown music I offer them the AUX cable to play their own. What driver pulls away from a ride that wants a minute or two? It will take longer to get to the next ping. What I am seeing from this post is some Uber drivers don't understand the concept of customer service, much less know how to provide it. Are the PAX the problem, or the Uber driver's attitude? No one drives Uber because they are rich and need amusement. WTF, over?
> Of course Lidman adds his two cents singing Dingo, what a putz.
> We are here because we need money to pay the rent. Do what is necessary to pay the freaking rent. Be nice, make some money until you get a real job. The PAX have the money you need. Where do you think the $$ comes from?


I would never offer the aux cable to be plugged into your own radio. It is normally shit music at high blast. Crazy idea of uber to think this is a great idea and then partner with spotify. I always offer my AUX cable but somehow it got stolen from some kid a few days ago over at the college. That is all that needs to be said.

Where does the $$ come from? Hopefully UBER if I am doing the guarantees correctly!


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

OCBob, are you confused? The money comes from the customers.
What is your problem with putting up with other people's music? That is how I get tips... You know being friendly and offering stuff cabs would not offer, but cost me nothing. I don't give out water, or gum, but music is free. If you are not aware enough to keep an AUX cable how do you focus enough to drive in Orange County?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> OCBob, are you confused? The money comes from the customers.
> What is your problem with putting up with other people's music? That is how I get tips... You know being friendly and offering stuff cabs would not offer, but cost me nothing. I don't give out water, or gum, but music is free. If you are not aware enough to keep an AUX cable how do you focus enough to drive in Orange County?


I have tried the AUX cable bit and the music has been annoying and loud. I am not going to offer up their music and I as the driver have to hear it. You can listen to that shit if you want. I never have received a tip when I offer it nor have i when I offer my phone charger. They do get one less star for me if they don't give a tip after using my shit.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> OCBob if you are anything you are like on this forum to PAX, I totally understand why you don't get tips.


You are new, you have no idea. I put on my smile and talk to them in a very joyous way. I rarely get people asking for an AUX cable so it has nothing to do with it. Tips are now about 5% of fares (seems it was 10%). Holiday times were 20%. What we say here doesn't mean we show it to the riders. We still have to be pleasant for those precious 5 stars. BTW, did 3 rides last night and got 2 tips and no one asked for an AUX cable.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

You did 3 rides? When I work I do 25 rides and I am a newbie. WTF over?


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> Dude, I have reviewed your posts, and I don't believe a word you say. If you are driving, you are not making tips. Review your own posts and reconsider your life path.


LOL! You have been here a week. I have been driving for 5 months. You really think I talk to PAX about gaming guarantees? Exactly how in the hell do you think I treat a rider before I even know if they tip or not? You have not read shit about me because I have defended UBER when warranted. If I get a rider that has a fare of $10 and doesn't tip but was a good rider means they get 5 stars. If you are going to criticize me for everything and not just giving out a ****ing cable that is responsible for hearing crap rap music then you better read almost all my post and what I think or what I do when I drive. I offer conversation, a clean car and a safe ride. I offer my trunk and my phone chargers. Consequences of using those items and not tipping has no bearing of what they will rate me since I don't scorn them for being cheap. I communicate the only shitty way we can and that is to give a less than 5 star rating. So, either you better know enough about my post and not from the 7 days you have been here and as a driver or just shut the hell up and enjoy the advice I give that many have used or have used and I confirm the way they do things with UBusER. I know you have liked some of my advice so I guess I am not too bad in reality.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

You might try reviewing what you post here. It may give you a new prospective. You are a negative guy on this forum. Don't believe that? Click on your profile and review your posts from the last few months. And 5 months is a fart in the wind in any part of this universe.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> You did 3 rides? When I work I do 25 rides and I am a newbie. WTF over?


I did 3 rides last night. You would know that if you read my post from this morning like you claimed you have read all my posts. Of course I am sober. I have driven people already tonight and never drink while taking people around. They expect their UBER driver more sober than them. BTW, why don't you fill us in on what you all think I am doing wrong with driving.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Bob, I can only comment on what you present on this forum. 
People judge you on what you say. Review what you have said here. 
Forums are a place to share information. You don't share information. 
What you share here is what folks use to decide who you are.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> Bob, I can only comment on what you present on this forum.
> People judge you on what you say. Review what you have said here.
> Forums are a place to share information. You don't share information.
> What you share here is what folks use to decide who you are.


Dude, I have given so much info and advice to newbies like yourself and veterans . If you don't want to take the info I give then get it somewhere else or think you know best and roll with it. Your response still has not come with any examples. Please cut n paste some and then post it here. It doesn't have to be now because there are over 700 messages and many more likes. When you are batting over 1.000 then I feel I am saying some good shit.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> Bob, I can only comment on what you present on this forum.
> People judge you on what you say. Review what you have said here.
> Forums are a place to share information. You don't share information.
> What you share here is what folks use to decide who you are.





OCBob said:


> Most people in SD are on pot or at least act like they smoke weed. County is very laid back. I am sure you will get a ton of $5 cancellations as you wait 5 minutes and they don't roll their ass out of their bungaloo. BTW, make sure you use a clock app next to your Uber apps so right when you park at the destination, you are counting down those 5 minutes. Oh, lock your doors, roll down the passenger window about 3 inches to talk to rider that way you verify it is your ride before they hop in.


Guess who liked this in your thread about 5 stars for first 20 rides? You did. I guess I gave you some great info that was good enough for you to take in. Let me know if you need me to find some other post that help drivers out.


----------



## rickyjones09 (Apr 17, 2015)

I think it should go without saying that the venting and *****ing we do here in no way represents the service we provide.


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

Bob, I ain't biting any more. Be cool, and I will be cool.


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

JeffB said:


> I disagree. Why would you wait until the passenger has walked away before you end the ride? You are opening yourself up for them to think later (or immediately) that you are continuing their ride "on the meter" after you dropped them off. Hell, the closed ride message they receive is often delayed, so even when you do it instantly they sometimes might think you are improperly extending their ride. I want them to know that I am being honest, and perhaps even generous with a slightly shortened ride.


 you may be costing yourself money. even if only 20 to 30 cents per ride that will add up after 100 rides.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

**** the ratings, tips are always welcomed.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> *It's really going down hill it looks like , am beginning to Notice pax are getting ruder by the day and hey don't u hate the ones that keep Repeating 5 stars am gonna give u 5 , I had so many of them do this .. End of trip passenger slams your doors and screams 5 stars , had few who ran errands on trip , go to bank, LIqour store etc who i had to wait for 5 to 10 minutes and hey at end of trip NO TIp but they just scream 5 STARS lol .. Guess what i Give this guys 1 STAR for this kinda of crap .. Keep yo 5 star and shove it is my response .. what do u guys think .. Seen this lately ? No tips for last 100 trips I have done . *[/QUOTEi haven't seen it yet but i hate when they slam my door. And nope almost no one tips. They don't give a dam about us especially since uber tells them the tip its included.


----------



## Luis_NJ1214 (Apr 1, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> picked up 2 drunk girls, to take them to a chris borwn concert. they *****ed about not playing the chris brown music while the ride, then when they got out, the girl slammed the door of my new honda accord so bad i was about to come out of the car and kicking her in the head. they got lucky because it was a 3.4% surge, otherwise i would throw them out at the bus stop.


 if they slam the door on my car like that i swear i would curse her ass off and tell her to go #%#% herself.


----------



## Driverish (Apr 22, 2015)

AVOID LEONOR OF WILSHIRE AND MANNING.


----------



## SirDavidsr (Apr 28, 2015)

Minneapolis uber captain. said:


> *It's really going down hill it looks like , am beginning to Notice pax are getting ruder by the day and hey don't u hate the ones that keep Repeating 5 stars am gonna give u 5 , I had so many of them do this .. End of trip passenger slams your doors and screams 5 stars , had few who ran errands on trip , go to bank, LIqour store etc who i had to wait for 5 to 10 minutes and hey at end of trip NO TIp but they just scream 5 STARS lol .. Guess what i Give this guys 1 STAR for this kinda of crap .. Keep yo 5 star and shove it is my response .. what do u guys think .. Seen this lately ? No tips for last 100 trips I have done . *


Sounds just like my last 10 days! Has anyone found a nice way to make these pax show you ther rating they promise, before you rate them? Now there is a great concept if it can be pulled off!


----------



## Mark in SD (Apr 15, 2015)

So far I end rides where the pax can see the rating I give them. All 5 stars except for the one star I gave the violent guy. Uber called me and after a phone interview agreed this guy's account should possibly be revoked.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

SgtMurphy said:


> The most profitable thing for your mileage is to put on a stopwatch or time out five minutes when you arrive. As soon as five minutes have passed, hit "Cancel Trip", "Rider No-Show" and you'll make the better part of ten bucks right there on the spot.
> As far as the tips thing goes, I provide extras so I welcome people to show their appreciation.


"extras"... people like you spoiled the whole thing. licking the uberpax balls, and bending over for 5 star rating. i have water in my car at all times. but i only give it if a person is extremely nice.

its wierd. i started passing out 1 stars to people last week. and my personal rating has gone up. but at times when i think i am nice, my rating goes down.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

Mark in SD said:


> Wow! I never would complain about someone telling me they are giving me 5 Stars. If they want Chris Brown music I offer them the AUX cable to play their own. What driver pulls away from a ride that wants a minute or two? It will take longer to get to the next ping. What I am seeing from this post is some Uber drivers don't understand the concept of customer service, much less know how to provide it. Are the PAX the problem, or the Uber driver's attitude? No one drives Uber because they are rich and need amusement. WTF, over?
> Of course Lidman adds his two cents singing Dingo, what a putz.
> We are here because we need money to pay the rent. Do what is necessary to pay the freaking rent. Be nice, make some money until you get a real job. The PAX have the money you need. Where do you think the $$ comes from?


customer service while i am making $3 a ride? forget about it, no music in my car allowed. but with the good surge, they can play death metal for i care....


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Danz Haagen said:


> customer service while i am making $3 a ride? forget about it, no music in my car allowed. but with the good surge, they can play death metal for i care....


good post... the only extras I bring are for myself. the rating thing is bs anyways. I would take the tips over those stars anyday


----------



## Whatever (Apr 30, 2015)

I had one pax extend out his hand to me after I dropped him off at the airport, saying the shake of his hand deemed I was five star driver.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Whatever said:


> I had one pax extend out his hand to me after I dropped him off at the airport, saying the shake of his hand deemed I was five star driver.


The ole handshake. You've gotten that one too. lol.. I've heard of celebrities who think giving their autograph is far more lucrative then a big tip.


----------



## Whatever (Apr 30, 2015)

I was kinda expecting a rolled up $10 bill in his palm as we did the 5* shake. No such luck.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

JeffB said:


> I disagree. Why would you wait until the passenger has walked away before you end the ride? You are opening yourself up for them to think later (or immediately) that you are continuing their ride "on the meter" after you dropped them off. Hell, the closed ride message they receive is often delayed, so even when you do it instantly they sometimes might think you are improperly extending their ride. I want them to know that I am being honest, and perhaps even generous with a slightly shortened ride.


How do you disagree about not ending a ride early based on insurance purposes? I end the ride right when the door is shut. How does that open the possibility of the ride continuing? They can see on their rider report where the ride started and ended and the time. Ending a ride early opens up major issues and to do it just so you can push a 5 star rating is pretty sad. What you did before that to the actual end of the ride should easily get you 5 stars.


----------



## ARIV005 (Mar 4, 2015)

Danz Haagen said:


> picked up 2 drunk girls, to take them to a chris borwn concert. they *****ed about not playing the chris brown music while the ride, then when they got out, the girl slammed the door of my new honda accord so bad i was about to come out of the car and kicking her in the head. they got lucky because it was a 3.4% surge, otherwise i would throw them out at the bus stop.


I hate it when they slam the door! They get one star because they'll never step in my car again...


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Danz Haagen said:


> "extras"... people like you spoiled the whole thing. licking the uberpax balls, and bending over for 5 star rating. i have water in my car at all times. but i only give it if a person is extremely nice.
> 
> its wierd. i started passing out 1 stars to people last week. and my personal rating has gone up. but at times when i think i am nice, my rating goes down.


Cupcake, read the whole thread. 
I give out extras because, in combination with my sign about tips, I get 
*extra money*. 
If you try a little charm, and put up a good sign telling the truth about tipping, 
you may just end up like Uncle Murphy and get your 'extras' paid for and then some. 
Let me know if you need any more advice.


----------



## Danz Haagen (Feb 11, 2015)

SgtMurphy said:


> Cupcake, read the whole thread.
> I give out extras because, in combination with my sign about tips, I get
> *extra money*.
> If you try a little charm, and put up a good sign telling the truth about tipping,
> ...


dude, in philadelphia charms dont work to get the tips. the whole idea of Uber is for cheap people to get a limo service. i got tips a couple of times just because some people are just naturally nice. but most times i get broke entitled college students, or a bussiness man who thinks he owns the world, while saving the money by takin a $5 ride with uber.

---- please pardon my conversation skill i fall easily into trolling. thanks


----------



## Slevin (May 13, 2015)

flyingdingo said:


> After you hear the very first complaint, pull over to the first safe, well lit spot available and tell them to get out and call another car. Done.


Now you're talking! Most of my riders are peachy, but I learned early on that there's gonna be a few turds out there too. If the rider isn't happy to see me or is in any way rude, or cops an attitude, I cancel the ride and drive the **** off! I had one ass clown that didn't realize he was still on the phone with me and he was making fun of me to his friends. Turns out the dumb**** had dropped the pin in the water and HE was the one who had screwed up! I drove up with the doors locked, waited for them to approach the car, smiled and waved at them, cancelled the trip and drove off! The look on their faces was priceless! The few rude riders I've had notwithstanding I still love Uber since it gives me a great part-time income.


----------



## JeffB (Feb 27, 2015)

Tonight I took a guy home to "his" huge house in Southlake. I suspect it might have been his parent's but he claimed it was his. I mean this is a really, really nice house with a 4-car garage, within which he claimed to have a 2008 Lamborghini. It was his first Uber ride so he showed me the $0 charge on his app at the end of the ride. Did he give me a tip after his free ride? Of course not. Karma, dude... karma.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JeffB said:


> Tonight I took a guy home to "his" huge house in Southlake. I suspect it might have been his parent's but he claimed it was his. I mean this is a really, really nice house with a 4-car garage, within which he claimed to have a 2008 Lamborghini. It was his first Uber ride so he showed me the $0 charge on his app at the end of the ride. Did he give me a tip after his free ride? Of course not. Karma, dude... karma.


^^^
Lambos are famous for catching fire.


----------



## JeffB (Feb 27, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> ^^^
> Lambos are famous for catching fire.


One can only hope.


----------

